# Floors



## Hillboy (Jun 23, 2017)

I don't like the woods floors I got. Spoke to a man the other day told me a 100 bucks a sheet for 4x8 expanded metal. Wow!. Does anyone know a cheap place to get expanded metal . or some other cheap option?


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

I’m happy with my wood floors, not perfect, nothing is.

I would think the metal would get hot in summer and cold in winter? 
Slippery after a day of poop all over it? 
Would it make noise every time a bird landed on it? Or when you walked on it? 

The metal would be heavy as well so the structure would have to be built with that in mind.

What about rust in the future? 
I wouldn’t decide too quick, before some thought is put in it.

What is the problem with the wood floor?


----------



## Hillboy (Jun 23, 2017)

The main reason I don't like my wood floors is cleanliness. With expanded metal floors the poop falls through. As far as heat and cold the floors will be in the loft. Pigeon People all over the world use it. I want to give it a try. Just wanting somebody to point me in the right direction to find some affordable ways of obtaining expanded metal!


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

Hillboy, 
I can't say expanded metal floors are THE answer to all your problems, I have expanded metal floors but still there is cleanup that goes along with that type floor. Droppings will pile up under the loft and it is kinda difficult to get under there and clean it out. But yet I do like my floor a little better with the metal floor, it really does help with air flow as far as I can see. Now as to a cheap place to buy it....no way are you gonna get that metal cheap unless you find someone that has an extra piece. I paid $84 for a 4x12 sheet, that's as big as they come so I adapted my floor to that cut. 
But it will last for as long as you fly so it really is a good investment if you look at the longevity of it. Ok then good luck 
Tim


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Hillboy said:


> The main reason I don't like my wood floors is cleanliness. With expanded metal floors the poop falls through. As far as heat and cold the floors will be in the loft. Pigeon People all over the world use it. I want to give it a try. Just wanting somebody to point me in the right direction to find some affordable ways of obtaining expanded metal!


Ah, I call those grated floor, I was picturing a sold metal floor... shoo. 

Yes, scraping wood is not fun, but neither is scrubbing a grate with poop caked in it, all of it does not drop out, it builds up, then if forbid... you got a sickness in the loft that required sanitation, you’d have to take a tooth brush to it. 

You have to close off under the loft, mice, snakes and bugs can get in through the grate, and will make the loft home, which is unhealthy. But then how do you get rid of the pile of fecal matter under there.. 

I thought about it too , but I’m ok having to scrape my wood floor, I use a large paint scraper attached to a long handle. I can use stall dry in there, it is dry and warmer in winter, if you keep it dry it is clean enough, there are drying powders just for lofts that kill bacteria also. 

I know I won’t talk you out of it , but it’s good to think it through, and keep in mind what I mentioned above.


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

I use both wood, and metal floors in my loft. I find it easier to clean the metal floors. Poop, and spent feed drops through both types of floors, so hopefully my two cats help with keeping the rodents away.


----------



## Frank2620 (Feb 7, 2017)

DURA-SLAT® Black Poultry & Kennel Flooring - 24" x 60" also 24" x 48" 

"I put 1/2 mesh wire under it to keep snakes and rats out of the coop . The wire made it harder to wash out . I didn't use pressure treated wood on my walls , so some of the wood is starting to rot now . I'll repair it with pressure treated wood after I move the birds into the new coop .

My new coop will have wooden floors . I'm thinking of putting thin 4' by 8' shower wall board on the floor . Then take it out of the loft to wash it off with the hose . 
Or used straw on the floor . I have used straw before , when cleaning I rake it out and burn it . 

Well best of luck to you ,

Frank


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

^^^^ Good luck with that, for me I'm going to keep on scraping!

Ken


----------



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

I haven't had it in place for too long but I put down some 1/4" hardi backer material. 3'x5' sheets. They scrape super easy, just don't know how long it will last compaired to the plywood. Food for thought.


----------

